# Picture on photo bucket/ HELP



## Poohs Pal

Ok after several hundred attempts(LOL) I managed to get my photo on photo bucket. Now I can't get it in my signature  . You will have to explain it verrry slowly as I'm very computer challenged. Thanks Susan


----------



## Dan Murphy

Look below the picture on photobucket, highlight and copy the line of code that has the img tags.  Come back here and paste.


----------



## Caskbill

Adding the image tags will do the trick, but if you want to use that photo in your signature, you'll have to fix it first.  The actual 'image' is only in the upper left corner of the 'photo' while the rest of it is white space.  It needs to be cropped.

It currently also is way over the 50KB filesize limit.

Be sure to check out the signature guidelines in this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=947493


----------



## Poohs Pal

Dan, I think thats what I did  
Caskill, I have no clue how to do what you just said. I'll try to delete what I have  .     Susan


----------



## Dan Murphy

Susan, post your picture in a post here (not in your signature), so we can see how big it is and help you.


----------



## Poohs Pal

Ok here goes.http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c221/sredd45/19521d30.jpg


----------



## Dan Murphy

Would I be correct that you do not have photo edit software, Susan?  For some reason, you have a LOT of white space around the picture.  I can edit for you but it is best if you learn too.


----------



## Caskbill

Here's the photo you actually have.  I put a border around it so you can see the whole thing.  The 'image' is only part of the entire photo.  That's why we're talking about the white space.

I shrunk the whole thing so it's not as large as your version.


----------



## Poohs Pal

Ok, that's the picture my son saved. It looked like that at photo bucket also. The one I saved came out with no white and much bigger  . Not sure about the editing software. I don't do anything with pictures normally. I just wanted to put a picture of DS and Dgrandson in my signature. I think I may have to take a class or two  . I also managed to delete my countdown. I think maybe I need to do a little reading before I delete something else   . Thanks, Susan


----------

